# Hands-on Review: Canon EOS 6D



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all! 

I have had my hands on a Canon EOS 6D for the past three months and wanted to share with everyone my impressions. I'm not a pro, I'm just a beginner, however I thought I'd pass along my experiences with those interested. 

This review is not based on marketing figures or datasheets. Instead this review will focus on _real-world usage_ and results from the perspective of a working landscape photographer. I have no preference for Canon over Nikon, I own both and consider them equal. Price can be of major concern for many when considering camera bodies, however this factor did not influence my impressions or decisions and is therefore absent from this review.

You can find the review here!

If you have any questions or comments respond below!














Graham Clark  |  grahamclarkphoto.com


----------

